# Advice needed:  Right charcoal grill / unusual circumstance.



## ROB O (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Posted this on TVWB but since this group is the hardcore gang wanted to know what you guys thought.

Need some advice for a friend. The thing that makes this request a little unusual is this grill will be going on the terrace of a 25th floor apartment in Manhattan (NY not Kansas). That means 250' off the ground, no gas/propane, and maximum dimesions of 48" width and 18" depth. (possibly 22" diameter since that's considerably smaller in overall area).

This particular friend loves food and is an emerging cook but doesn't expect to do any overnight queing. He's responsible and concerened about leaving an unattended grill out on his terrace for that long.

Cooking style tends toward the usual American steaks, burgers, chicken... maybe the occasional roast....

Expects the largest number he'd cook for to be 6 and is comfortable cooking in batches should his guests excede that number.

He also set a budget of $5oo.

I'd thought Weber performer and Big Green Egg. (Given the BGE low charcoal consumption and pleasant aesthetics possibly he'd wish to consider going the extra $200 for the large model.)

I was wondering what advice y'all might have on this question.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey there Rob, great pic of yours Chris posted on the TVWB homepage, nice job.

The performer has the propane assist so I'm a little confused you suggested it since you said 'no gas/propane'. Sure, he wouldn't have to use it but then I think he might as well buy a gold kettle and two nice portable tables for that kind of money.

My only complaint with my $25 kettle clone (WalMart) so far is that the lid is not hinged like on my gasser. It's a real PITA.


----------



## ROB O (Feb 3, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> The performer has the propane assist so I'm a little confused you suggested it since you said 'no gas/propane'. Sure, he wouldn't have to use it but then I think he might as well buy a gold kettle and two nice portable tables for that kind of money.



Shawn,  you're right.  I forgot about that feature on the performer.  For that matter I forgot about the gold kettle.  Thanks.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 3, 2005)

A large BGE would be a good choice and gives he a lot of flexibility.
Jim


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 3, 2005)

I have only seen pictures of BGEs .... Is the BGE better for grilling on than a WSM? 

Ever since I heard BGEs were expensive and could break I have thought to myself 'why would anybody want one?'. Is it pretty rare that they actually do break though?


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 3, 2005)

You can cook from 225 to 750 degrees easily and with the situation it's real good choice. Uses very little charcoal and weather doesn't bother them. They can break but it won't be moved around, not a real concern. 
I travel with Primo ovals so it can be done, you may be able to get a Primo Kamado (same size as BGE) for less money.

Jim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2005)

Is he really allowed to cook out on the terrace...usually no fire of any kind is allowed!!

I would go WSM!!  You can smoke on it and if needed, can break it down to a grill!!  $0.02


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 3, 2005)

Found this BGE diagram. They say a 20 lb bag of lump will last 4-6 months if the BGE is used 2 - 3 times per week. Holy cow! That is a huge money saver and benefit for Rob's friend seeing as he is on 25th floor (hauling & storing). I really like the hinged lid and it looks much better for grilling on than a WSM.

Is the fire ring a drip pan? Do you remove the fire ring for grilling and use it for indirect/low'n'slow?


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 3, 2005)

Shawn
You do not remove the firering, and you place a drip pan to make it indirect. You can also use a pizza stone to make it indirect.
Jim


----------



## ROB O (Feb 3, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Is he really allowed to cook out on the terrace...usually no fire of any kind is allowed!!
> 
> I would go WSM!!  You can smoke on it and if needed, can break it down to a grill!!  $0.02



First question I asked him was "are you sure charcoal's ok."

He swears it is.   Propane is not.  Lp would be ok too but would cost him several thousand $$$ to run the line.

I thought about WSM but was worried about stability (it gets pretty windy up there) , the fact he doesn't intend to do a ny queing, and its limited surface area.

So far it looks as if we're looking at some kind of Weber Kettle or one of the ceramics.  I'll be really interested to see what else anyone comes up with.


----------



## Finney (Feb 3, 2005)

Jim, went to the Primo Grill site.  Primo Grill
They look _'just'_ like the BGE.
The ovals look awsome.  I guess if you haul those around, you must like them alot.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 3, 2005)

Chris
They gave me 5 of them (3 ovals and 2 Kamados) and I cook on them while competing along with WSMs. As a grill ceramics are really hard to beat, low and slow you need to change techniques some because of the way you control the pit temp. You have to close down exhaust and you all know what kind problems that can cause. DrBBQ is cooking brisket on BGE's and was one of the top 10 finishers for the year in KCBS competition, so it can be done. I have worked it out but this is the last season for this agreement and I will be going to FEC100s and WSMs in the future as my competition cookers.

Jim


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 3, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> You can cook from 225 to 750 degrees easily and with the situation it's real good choice. Uses very little charcoal and weather doesn't bother them. They can break but it won't be moved around, not a real concern.
> I travel with Primo ovals so it can be done, you may be able to get a Primo Kamado (same size as BGE) for less money.
> 
> Jim



Oh yeah Jim, I am constantly looking for something I cab smelt my lead on! Oh, sorry. Off Topic!


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 3, 2005)

Woody it's a kiln.   

Jim


----------



## Finney (Feb 4, 2005)

Jim,
Are you going to be selling those used grills and on the east coast (or close) anytime soon?  :roll:


----------



## ROB O (Feb 4, 2005)

BBQ4U Group buy perhaps?

A Jim Minion signature model?


----------

